# what plow? (2005 dodge half ton hemi 4 door)



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey guys im new here, nice to meet ya im from boston my name is corey. I got a question, i have a 2005 dodge ram half ton, has the hemi its a 4 door 6 ft bed. i wanna hang a plow on it but i dont know what plow to choose. id like to stay away from the hydraulic lift(boss, fisher ht, sno way etc.) because id like to be able to stack higher with the chain lift. im thinking about the fisher sd or the western midweight maybe a curtis, what do you guys think? im currently using a tractor right now for residentials but supply and demand is kicking in, people are demanding more and i need to start supplying so i need to hang a plow on this truck and take care of these people. thanks guys.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 7.5' Fisher HD or SD or a 7.5' Boss Trip Edge would work good on your truck.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

boss trip edge is a little heavy for a half ton aint it? lol. i do like the trip edge design over the full blade trip so im leaning toward the fisher hd. what would you recommend to keep the front end from squatting too much? just timbrens?


----------



## djtidbit (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm running a snowdogg hd75. Nearly $1000 cheaper than other comparable plows. Plow is very heavy duty compared to the older westerns we run. Has 2" wide lift cylinder, huge kingpin, and my favorite part is the trip pivot is a 6 in. sleeved/greasable rod. Mounting effieciently takes some practice but so far am very pleased with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Timbrens and a leveling kit would work good. But I think you would be fine with no front end modifications if you go with the 7.5' Fisher HD.


----------



## djtidbit (Mar 16, 2010)

I did timbrens and leveling kit. I would definately do timbrens as, even with leveling kit, plow rides on timbrens when raised. I would trust factory stops for that. Timbrens install is a few minutes, worth the piece of mind. If you do put them on don't forget to use loctite, as others on here have had their timbrens fall off.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks a lot guys i think i will go with the fisher hd, i will look at the hd75 though before making my decision. where can i get a good set of timbrens?


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

ill 2nd the Snow Dogg. Put one on my 05' Ram 4X4 and runs perfect and all for about $4k.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

how bad does the truck squat with the plow raised?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i would get a meyer half ton v but thats just me.......


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm running MD75 w/ timbrens. No problems yet with plow, second year. I did buy a back drag edge.


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

It drops 1.75 inches and I don't use Tims. I do use 400# of ballast.


----------

